
Firms Weigh Moving Data from U.S. To Europe - aytekin
http://www.wsj.com/articles/firms-shift-data-to-europe-as-safe-harbor-pact-ends-1446478648
======
aytekin
No paywall link
[https://www.google.com/#q=Firms+Weigh+Moving+Data+From+U.S.+...](https://www.google.com/#q=Firms+Weigh+Moving+Data+From+U.S.+to+Europe)

